
Digital Privacy at the U.S. Border - schoen
https://www.eff.org/wp/digital-privacy-us-border-2017
======
schoen
I worked on this guide with my colleagues at EFF. It updates a guide that I
worked on with other colleagues in 2011.

------
arca_vorago
edit

~~~
schoen
In most contexts the courts have been quite content with the formula that
searches "are reasonable simply by virtue of the fact that they occur at the
border" and it seems like customs agents have exercised some form of this
power for hundreds of years. As the guide said, the Riley case did suggest a
new basis for treating electronic devices differently from other objects in
the domestic law enforcement context, so maybe we will eventually be able to
do the same in the border context too.

